# PC für WoW



## JambaLaya114 (4. Juli 2010)

*PC für WoW*

Hey Leute!

Ich spiele wieder etwas WoW, leider ist mein PC mittlerweile *Schrott*! Spiele auf der kleinsten Anfoderung und selbst da laggggggt es ...

Muss mir sowieso ein neuen PC kaufen und wollte mal fragen, ob es im Bereich 400 - 500 Euro Systeme gibt (Komplettsysteme / selbst Zusammenstellung)?!
Habe leider nicht so den mega Druchblick, oder mit welchen Systemenspielt hier? 

Habe leider nix im Forum gefunden, was mir wirklich weiterhelfen kann...

Wäre nett wenn ihr mir helfen könnten.

mfg Jambalaya114


----------



## Insecure (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC für WoW*

Hi, hast du hier schon mal geguckt steht vieles drin was dir helfen sollte.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k.../91708-pc-konfigurationen-fuer-intel-amd.html


----------



## DarkMo (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC für WoW*

das sys in meiner sig hat mich (mit ner 4870) im september 09 bissl mehr wie 500 euro gekostet. interessanterweise is aber vieles teurer geworden oO graka und ram allen vorran. board is glaub recht stabil geblieben, nur die cpu könnte bissl gesackt sein. aber vllt bringt dir das ja schonmal nen einstieg/anhalts-/ausgangspunkt ^^


----------



## JambaLaya114 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC für WoW*

THX erstmal für eure Hilfe!

Hab nun mit Hilfe des I-Net 2 Systeme gefunden die mir gefallen.

1.
CPU:   AMD Athlon II X4 630 Box AM3
MB:    ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO, Sockel AM3, ATX
RAM:  4 GB DDR3
NT:    Corsair CX400W 400 Watt
Graka:Sapphire HD5670 HM PCI-E HDMI / DVI-I / DP W/ 512M GDDR5 VRAM
FP:    Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 500GB, 16MB, ST3500418AS
DVD habe ich seber noch

2.
CPU: AMD Athlon II X3 435
MB:  MSI 770-C45
RAM:4 GB DDR3
NT: Pure Power 430W ATX 2.3
Graka:Zotac GeForce GTS 250, 512 MB GDDR3
         Club 3D Radeon HD 5770, 512MB GDDR5
FP: Western Gigital Caviar Blue 320 GB, 16MB Cache, SATA II

Beide kosten um die 500 Euro (mehr will ich auch net ausgeben).

Generell will ich WoW auf guten Niveau und ohne ruckeln und lags spielen (auch noch im kommenden Addon), evtl. auch mal Aion oder Warhammer antesten.

Was haltet ihr von den beiden Optionen? Reicht des für meine Ziele?

mfg Jambalaya114

*    *
*



*
*

*
*


----------



## Deadhunter (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC für WoW*

hmm beim ersten ist die Graka für den A*****. 

eine 5770 (ist von der Leistung etwa eine GTX 260) sollte es schon für WOW sein, gerade mit schatten und der gleichen. 

kommt natürlich auch auf deine Auflösung an. 

mfg


----------



## JambaLaya114 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC für WoW*

Was hälste von der ?

Club 3D Radeon 5770 512MB, ATI Radeon 5770, PCI-Express

Dann würde ich die Graka nehmen und die andere raus hauen...

CPU:   AMD Athlon II X4 630 Box AM3
MB:    ASUS M4A785TD-V EVO, Sockel AM3, ATX
RAM:  4 GB DDR3
NT:    Corsair CX400W 400 Watt
Graka:Club 3D Radeon 5770 512MB, ATI Radeon 5770, PCI-Express
FP:    Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 500GB, 16MB, ST3500418AS

Würde diese Zusammenstellung für meine Anfoderungen passen, mal wieder etwas WoW mit schöner Grafik daddeln!?

mfg JambaLaya114
*



*


----------



## Infin1ty (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC für WoW*

Was sollen die denn kosten ?

Selber bauen, oder bei HWV etc. Teile auswählen und zusammenbauen
lassen wäre auf jeden Fall besser


----------



## JambaLaya114 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC für WoW*

Die Karte wäre bei 128 Euro. Könnte ich sicher noch billiger bekommen, aber ich selber kann mir die Kiste net zusammen bauen und würde mir das System dann bei hardwareversand holen und zusammenbauen lassen.


----------



## zøtac (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC für WoW*



JambaLaya114 schrieb:


> Die Karte wäre bei 128 Euro. Könnte ich sicher noch billiger bekommen, aber ich selber kann mir die Kiste net zusammen bauen und würde mir das System dann bei hardwareversand holen und zusammenbauen lassen.


Für knapp 145€ bekommt man schon die 1GB version von Powercolor, welche ich eher vorschlagen würde.
Hier mal nen Link:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Powercolor HD5770 1024MB GDDR5, PCI-Express
Achso und PC zusammenbauen ist wie Lego spielen, wenn man einmal weiß wie man die Teile zusammensteckt macht man das im Schlaf 
Edit: Wenn du bei HWV bestellst könnte dich des interessieren^^
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...obleme/107699-sparen-bei-hardwareversand.html


----------



## JambaLaya114 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC für WoW*

danke für die Info fürs Jeld sparen!

So n Kumple hat mir gesagt, dass das Netzteil evtl. zu schwach ist ...
Hab mir deswegen eins mit 550W ausgesucht.
          Super Flower SF550P-14P - Stromversorgung - 550 Watt

Desweiteren ist leider die CPU bei hardwareversand ausverkauft ...
Hab mir mal andere angeschaut, welches würde ihr als Ersatz für AMD Athlon II X4 630 Box AM3 nehmen?

1. AMD Black Edition AMD Phenom II X2 555 / 3.2 GHz Prozessor
2. AMD Athlon II X4 635 / 2.9 GHz Prozessor

Preislich sind sie gleich, bin mir nur unsicher welches ich nehmen sollte? Was meint ihr?!


----------



## Infin1ty (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC für WoW*

Das Netzteil ist an der Grenze, aber nicht zu schwach.
Dein gewähltes ist eher bedingt empfehlenswert 

Mein Vorschlag:

AMD Phenom II X4 925 Box, Sockel AM3
Scythe Mugen 2 CPU-Khler, fr alle Sockel geeignet
ASRock 870 Extreme3, AM3, ATX
4GB-KIT Mushkin Silverline Stiletto PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24
MSI Radeon HD 5770 Hawk, 1024MB, PCI-Express (die beste 5770 die du bekommen kannst )
http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=23718&agid=240

404,34 €

Dazu halt noch Gehäuse und ne gute HDD (Samsung F3 zb).


----------



## Rocksteak (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC für WoW*

Nimm den 4-Kerner, ist zukunftssicherer und macht mehr bums (wenn man das heute überhaupt sagen kann).


----------



## JambaLaya114 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC für WoW*

@Infin1ty: Man der Preis ist natürlich MEGA  !
Hab da aber nochmal 2,3 Fragen an dich

1.
Ich habe in meinen Recherchen oft gelesen, dass der AMD Phenom II X4 955  besser sein soll ?! Wenn ja, lohnt sich eher dieser oder ist der Unterschied net so groß ? würde auch nur 28 Euro mehr kosten.
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition Box, Sockel AM3
2.
Zum Netzteil: Hmmmm ... ok am Limit muss ich ja net unbedingt sein. N Kumpel der sich (ich sag mal sich ganz gut mit PCs auskennt) hat mir mal gesagt das OCZ Netzteil gut sein sollen. Hätte 1 für 61 Euro und 600W. Oder was sagste?!
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - OCZ StealthXStream 600W

3. 
Evtl. ne blöde Frage  weil ich sie am Anfang schon beschrieben habe, aber ich nutze den PC meist zum daddeln (WoW 10er/25er raids sind die höchsten Anfoderungen - evtl. will ich mal aion/ Warhammer testen) reicht der PC dafür um im oberen drittel der Qualität zu sein?

mfg JambaLaya114


----------



## Infin1ty (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC für WoW*

Zu 1.

Den 925 würdest du auch auf 955 Niveau bekommen, die Vorteile
des 955 sind eben der höhere Standarttakt und der offene Multi,
in WOW wirst du die 400 MHz aber eher nicht merken, gerade in hohen Auflösungen mit viel Details, AA etc. limitiert die Graka. 28 Euro sind aber nicht wirklich die Welt, da kann auch der Bauch entscheiden 

Zu 2.

OCZ Netzteile sind nicht wirklich schlecht, aber das Coolermaster ist die bessere Wahl. 600 Watt brauchst du nicht mal für 2 5770er + OC.

Zu 3.

Ati Radeon HD 5770 im Test: DirectX-11-Mittelklasse - Radeon HD 5770, Test, DirectX 11, Benchmark, Grafikkarte - Seite 11

Sollte wohl teichen.

Infin1ty


----------



## JambaLaya114 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC für WoW*

@ Infin1ty:
Wollte den PC die Tage bestellen, leider ist das Netzteil erst wieder in 4 Wochen da .... 
für hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cooler Master Silent Pro Series - 500 Watt
nehme ich 
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Super-Flower Atlas Design 580W

oder sollte ich lieber warten? 

mfg JambaLaya114


----------



## Infin1ty (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC für WoW*

Dann bestell das NT lieber woanders, Super Flower NTs sind nicht grad die besten, beim NT sollte man nicht sparen.


----------



## JambaLaya114 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC für WoW*

ok THX!

So würde dann mein PC aussehen:

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 925 Box, Sockel AM3
MB:  ASRock 870 Extreme3 - Motherboard - ATX - AMD 870
RAM:           Mushkin Silverline - Memory - 4 GB : 2 x 2 GB - DIMM 240-PIN - DDR3
NT:             CoolerMaster Silent Pro M500 - Stromversorgung - 500 Watt
FP:             Samsung SpinPoint F1 Desktop Class HD502IJ - Festplatte - 500 GB - SATA-300
DVD: ASUS DVD E818A4 - DVD-ROM-Laufwerk - IDE
Kühler: Scythe Mugen Mugen 2 CPU Cooler - Prozessorkühler
Gehäuse: XIGMATEK Asgard-II - Tower - ATX

Hab da noch 1 frage zur Wahl meiner Graka.

N Kumpel meinte zu mir, ich zitiere:
 "wenn die speicheranbindung der karte wenigstens 256 bit beträgt, macht 1 GB RAM sinn, zumindest bei sehr graka-fordernden spielen. mit weniger anbindung ist der grosse speicher schwachsinn, vergleichbar wäre ein LKW mit 25 PS ^^"

also die Club 3D HD5770 - Grafikadapter - Radeon HD 5770 - 512 MB
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Club 3D Radeon 5770 512MB, ATI Radeon 5770, PCI-Express

oder deine Empfehlung mit            MSI R5770 Hawk - Grafikadapter - Radeon HD 5770 - 1 GB
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - MSI Radeon HD 5770 Hawk, 1024MB, PCI-Express

mfg JambaLaya114
*
*


----------



## Infin1ty (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC für WoW*

Sorry, aber dein Kumpel scheint nicht so viel Ahnung zu haben 

Der Speicher ist zwar "nur" mit 256 bit angebunden, aber es ist GDDR5
Speicher, daher ist die vergleichsweise kleine Anbindung vernachlässigbar.
Und 512MB ist für aktuelle games sowie so zu wenig.

Ich würde die HAWK nehmen, hier ein Test:
Test MSI Radeon HD 5770 Hawk: die beste HD 5770 auf dem Markt (Update: Karte lieferbar) - MSI Radeon HD 5770 HAWK, HD 5770 Hawk Test, Grafikkarte, MSI, HAWK

Die HDD wäre etwas schneller:
http://www1.hardwareversand.de/arti...935C5137E8D17A.www1?aid=28151&agid=689&ref=13

Kann man sonst so bestellen.


----------



## zøtac (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC für WoW*

Die mit 1GB. 
1GB vRAM macht bei Karten unter der HD5770, also HD5750 und niedriger keinen sinn, bei der 5770 gibbet dir aber nochmal nen Leistungsschub!
Als NT kann ich nen Be Quiet! Pure Power 530Watt empfehlen:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - be quiet! Pure Power 530 Watt / BQT L7
Günstig und doch Hochwertig, von einer guten Marke! Super Flower würd ich eher zu den billig NTs schieben, und am Netzteil zu sparen kann dich deine Gesamte Hardware kosten


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC für WoW*

@JambaLaya114: Nimm die MSI R5770 Hawk. Die 1GB Speicher sind Zukunftssicherer.^^


----------



## Bääängel (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC für WoW*

Ach ja, al sFestplatte würde ich eher eine Samsung Spinpoint F3 mit 500Gb nehmen, die ist einfach der F1 in allen Punkte überlegen und kostet ca. das Gleiche.

Die Hawk ist schon ein geniales Stück Technik. Zwar teurer aber allemal empfehlenswert. Welche aktive Graka schafft bitte nur 0,4 Sone im Furmark??? 

Ps: Kannst du eventuell deinen Dialekt beim posten lassen?


----------



## zøtac (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC für WoW*



Bääängel schrieb:


> Ps: Kannst du eventuell deinen Dialekt beim posten lassen?


Ich bin etwas verwirrt, meinst du etwa mich?^^


----------



## JambaLaya114 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: PC für WoW*

ok dann werde ich doch die MSI R5770 Hawknehmen und ne andere FB.
THX nochmals an euch für die schnelle und gut Hilfe!!!

@Bäängel: Wie ich gemeint bin, bin ich auch total verwirrt !! Denn dann bist du der erste in 23 Jahren, der mich nicht versteht  aba soll ja mal vorkommen:)!!

mfg JambaLaya114


----------

